# Slayer SXC 30 Kurbel umlackieren?



## Shatsho (23. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich würde gerne meine MTB Kurbel umlackieren, wenn ich die Arbeit selber ausrichten möchte, wie und was müsste ich genau machen bzw. beachten? 
Ich denke, einige würden mir raten zum Lackierer zu gehen, vielleicht mache ich das auch, wenn sich die eigene Arbeit nicht rentiert, dennoch würde mich interessieren, was alles beim lackieren beachtet werden soll/muss?

Vielen Dank 

Shatsho


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2010)

Lasse smit dem Lakieren. Kurbeln sind durch Schleifspuren der Füße so beansprucht, dass dein lack nach einer Fahrt komplett verkratzt sein wird. Wenn du eine andere farbe möchtest, entlacke die Kurbel komplett und bring sie zum Eloxieren.

Wenn du dich nicht eines besseren belehren lassen möchtest, probier das Lackieren an einer kleinen Stelle an der Kurbel aus und du wirst eine Erfahrung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shatsho (23. September 2010)

Nein Danke, ich werde eher eurem Rat folgen, als dass ich mir unnötig arbeit mache. Wie entlacke ich die Kurbel am besten? Wer führt eine Eloxierung durch? Lackierer?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2010)

Mit entlacken wird da nicht viel sein, die Kurbel dürfte wohl jetzt auch schon eloxiert sein. 
Halte Dich für Tipps am besten an den User Mad-Line, der bietet Eloxalarbeiten an.
Hier ein paar seiner Referenzen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/4870


----------

